# Rabbit has a sticky eye



## poiuytrewq (30 January 2015)

Is there anything I can use to treat it? He's due the vet for castration in a week anyway so wondered if I could avoid an extra trip over as it's quite far away not to mention the expense. 
Thanks


----------



## webble (30 January 2015)

I would get his teeth checked asap and make sure he is eating


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 January 2015)

Eats like a horse! Hoovers up anything put in front of him (as long as its the correct brand of course!)


----------



## webble (30 January 2015)

It could still be teeth the majority of his diet should be hay rather than hard feed



poiuytrewq said:



			Eats like a horse! Hoovers up anything put in front of him (as long as its the correct brand of course!)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulineh (30 January 2015)

Just bath the eye with saline (Salt water) He may just have got a bit of something in it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (30 January 2015)

The antibiotic eye drops prescribed for rabbits are the same for dogs, you can use that if you have any.
I would wash with a teabag, check for any foreign bodies etc. If dosen't get better in a day or so take o the vet for antibiotic drops in case of ulceration.


----------

